# Mr. Cola from Grapette



## mikeodigs (Feb 3, 2018)

This is my first post Hello friends. I'm a dump digger, with lots of bottles to show...


----------



## mikeodigs (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Mikeo, welcome to the forum!  I never knew that Mr. was an American brand!  I've got one of them from Montreal and saw another from Ottawa, never seen any others though.


----------



## mikeodigs (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi, I had two but traded the one in the first picture, but in the second pic on the back of the bottle reads, 12 ounces Licensed by the Grapette Co., INC. Camden, Arkansas. Bottled by the Barq's Beverage Co, Little Rock, Ark..

Thanks for the welcome, I found both of my bottles in the same bottle dump in Little Rock, Ark.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey Mike, good to see you posting here. 
- Charlie (from YouTube)


----------



## catman (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi i watch you on youtube! welcome to the forum!


----------



## mikeodigs (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello Catman and Charlie. . .


----------



## Eric (Jun 29, 2018)

Mr. Cola is still bottled by Orca Beverage up in Mukilteo Washington - Nice find! They bottled the little 6 oz bottles of Nichol Kola in Little Rock... a hard one to find...
Hope you find tons more!

www.orcabeverage.com


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 30, 2018)

bloto .a good one.


----------

